
Show HN: Custom Tooltip Generator on Vue.js - viashchuk
https://viashchuk.github.io/tooltip-generator
======
viashchuk
Hello everybody!

I created a tool to generate custom tooltips. It's my first post here. I hope
this will be helpful to you.

Site: [https://viashchuk.github.io/tooltip-
generator](https://viashchuk.github.io/tooltip-generator)

Github repo: [https://github.com/viashchuk/tooltip-
generator](https://github.com/viashchuk/tooltip-generator)

Feel free to leave a comment or review

Thanks, Victoria

~~~
lpellis
Looks quite nice, its a bit confusing on your site though that the tooltip
just always displays, I think you should add a toggle so it works as a tooltip
there also :)

